# Destination -> BAYGUMPURA



## Archived_Member16 (May 8, 2007)

This Shabad is by Bhagat Ravi Daas Ji in Raag Gauree on Pannaa 345 


rwgu gauVI rivdws jI ky pdy gauVI guAwryrI 
<> siqnwmu krqw purKu gurpRswid ] 
myrI sMgiq poc soc idnu rwqI ] 
myrw krmu kuitlqw jnmu kuBWqI ]1] 
rwm guseIAw jIA ky jIvnw ] 
moih n ibswrhu mY jnu qyrw ]1] rhwau ] 
myrI hrhu ibpiq jn krhu suBweI ] 
crx n Cwfau srIr kl jweI ]2] 
khu rivdws prau qyrI swBw ] 
byig imlhu jn kir n iblWbw ]3]1] 
bygm purw shr ko nwau ] 
dUKu AMdohu nhI iqih Twau ] 
nW qsvIs iKrwju n mwlu ] 
KauPu n Kqw n qrsu jvwlu ]1] 
Ab moih KUb vqn gh pweI ] 
aUhW KYir sdw myry BweI ]1] rhwau ] 
kwiemu dwiemu sdw pwiqswhI ] 
dom n sym eyk so AwhI ] 
Awbwdwnu sdw mshUr ] 
aUhW gnI bsih mwmUr ]2] 
iqau iqau sYl krih ijau BwvY ] 
mhrm mhl n ko AtkwvY ] 
kih rivdws Klws cmwrw ] 
jo hm shrI su mIqu hmwrw ]3]2]


raag gourree ravidhaas jee kae padhae gourree guaaraeree 
ik oa(n)kaar sathinaam karathaa purakh guraprasaadh || 
maeree sa(n)gath poch soch dhin raathee || 
maeraa karam kuttilathaa janam kubhaa(n)thee ||1|| 
raam guseeaa jeea kae jeevanaa || 
mohi n bisaarahu mai jan thaeraa ||1|| rehaao || 
maeree harahu bipath jan karahu subhaaee || 
charan n shhaaddo sareer kal jaaee ||2|| 
kahu ravidhaas paro thaeree saabhaa || 
baeg milahu jan kar n bilaa(n)baa ||3||1|| 
baegam puraa sehar ko naao || 
dhookh a(n)dhohu nehee thihi t(h)aao || 
naa(n) thasavees khiraaj n maal || 
khouf n khathaa n tharas javaal ||1|| 
ab mohi khoob vathan geh paaee || 
oohaa(n) khair sadhaa maerae bhaaee ||1|| rehaao || 
kaaeim dhaaeim sadhaa paathisaahee || 
dhom n saem eaek so aahee || 
aabaadhaan sadhaa masehoor || 
oohaa(n) ganee basehi maamoor ||2|| 
thio thio sail karehi jio bhaavai || 
meharam mehal n ko attakaavai || 
kehi ravidhaas khalaas chamaaraa || 
jo ham seharee s meeth hamaaraa ||3||2|| 


Raag Gauree, Paday Of Ravi Daas Jee, Gauree Gwaarayree: 
One Universal Creator God. Truth Is The Name. Creative Being Personified. By Guru's Grace: 
The company I keep is wretched and low, and I am anxious day and night; 
my actions are crooked, and I am of lowly birth. ||1|| 
O Lord, Master of the earth, Life of the soul, 
please do not forget me! I am Your humble servant. ||1||Pause|| 
Take away my pains, and bless Your humble servant with Your Sublime Love. 
I shall not leave Your Feet, even though my body may perish. ||2|| 
Says Ravi Daas, I seek the protection of Your Sanctuary; 
please, meet Your humble servant - do not delay! ||3||1|| 
Baygumpura, 'the city without sorrow', is the name of the town. 
There is no suffering or anxiety there. 
There are no troubles or taxes on commodities there. 
There is no fear, blemish or downfall there. ||1|| 
Now, I have found this most excellent city. 
There is lasting peace and safety there, O Siblings of Destiny. ||1||Pause|| 
God's Kingdom is steady, stable and eternal. 
There is no second or third status; all are equal there. 
That city is populous and eternally famous. 
Those who live there are wealthy and contented. ||2|| 
They stroll about freely, just as they please. 
They know the Mansion of the Lord's Presence, and no one blocks their way. 
Says Ravi Daas, the emancipated shoe-maker: 
whoever is a citizen there, is a friend of mine. ||3||2|| 

http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=&ShabadID=1364&Format=2 

ArQ:- hy myry rwm! hy myry rwm! hy DrqI dy sweIN! hy myrI ijMd dy Awsry! mY&shy;ƒ nwh ivswrIN, mYN qyrw dws hW [1[rhwau[ 

(hy pRBU!) idn rwq mYƒ ieh soc rihMdI hY (myrw kIh bxygw?) mwiVAW nwl myrw bihx-Klox hY, Kot myrw (in`q-krm) hY; myrw jnm (BI) nIvIN jwiq ivcoN hY [1[ 

(hy pRBU! myrI ieh ibpqw k`t; mYƒ syvk ƒ cMgI Bwvnw vwlw bxw lY; cwhy myry srIr dI s`iqAw BI clI jwvy, (hy rwm!) mYN qyry crn nhIN C`fWgw [2[ 

hy rivdws! (pRBU-dr qy) AwK—(hy pRBU!) mYN qyrI Srn ipAw hW, mYƒ syvk ƒ CyqI imlo, iF`l nwh kr [3[1[ 

Bwv:- pRBU-dr qy Ardwis—hy pRBU! mYN mMd-krmI hW, pr qyrI Srn AwieAw hW [ BYVI sMgiq qoN bcweI r`K [ 

not:- ies Sbd ivc dunIAw dy lokW dy imQy hoey surg-iBSq dy mukwbly qy s`c-mu`c dI Awqmk AvsQw dw vrnx hY [ surg-iBSq dy qW isr& iekrwr hI hn, mnu`K isr& AwsW hI kr skdw hY ik mrn ipCoN imlygw; pr ijs Awqmk AvsQw dw ieQy izkr hY, aus ƒ mnu`K ies izMdgI ivc hI AnuBv kr skdw hY, jy auh jIvn dy shI rwh qy qurdw hY [ 

ArQ:- hy myry vIr! hux mYN v`sx leI sohxI QW l`B leI hY, auQy sdw suK hI suK hY [1[rhwau[ 

(ijs Awqmk AvsQw-rUp Sihr ivc mYN v`sdw hW) aus Sihr dw nwm hY by-Zmpurw (Bwv, aus AvsQw ivc koeI Zm nhIN poh skdw); aus QW nwh koeI du`K hY, nwh icMqw Aqy nwh koeI Gbrwht, auQy dunIAw vwlI jwiedwd nhIN Aqy nwh hI aus jwiedwd ƒ msUl hY; aus AvsQw ivc iksy pwp krm krn dw ^qrw nhIN; koeI fr nhIN; koeI igrwvt nhIN [1[ 

auh (Awqmk AvsQw iek AYsI) pwqSwhI (hY jo) sdw hI itkI rihx vwlI hY, auQy iksy dw dUjw qIjw drjw nhIN, sB ieko ijhy hn; auh Sihr sdw au~Gw hY qy v`sdw hY, auQy DnI qy r`jy hoey bMdy v`sdy hn (Bwv, aus Awqmk drjy qy jo jo A`pVdy hn auhnW dy AMdr koeI ivqkrw nhIN rihMdw qy auhnW ƒ dunIAw dI Bu`K nhIN rihMdI) [2[ 

(aus Awqmk Sihr ivc A`pVy hoey bMdy aus AvsQw ivc) Anµd nwl ivcrdy hn; auh aus (r`bI) mhl dy ByqI huMdy hn; (ies vwsqy) koeI (auhnW dy rwh ivc) rok nhIN pw skdw [ cimAwr rivdws ijs ny (duK-AMdoh qSvIS Awidk qoN) ^lwsI pw leI hY AwKdw hY—Aswfw im`qr auh hY jo Aswfw sqsMgI hY [3[2[ 

Bwv:- pRBU nwl imlwp vwlI Awqmk AvsQw ivc sdw Anµd hI Anµd bixAw rihMdw hY [ 

http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan1/0345.html


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## Sara (May 10, 2007)

Sounds like a beautiful place..


----------



## Archived_Member16 (May 25, 2007)

*Turn to God -- Rejoice in Hope*
*Reflections from the Sikh Tradition*



In the last verse of the early morning prayer, Guru Nanak, the founder of the Sikh faith, says: Those who have meditated on the Holy Name,​
And have departed, their task completed,​
Their faces are radiant and, O Nanak,​
How many they bring to salvation in their train. ​People whose face is in the direction of God, are Godward (not meant literally, as God pervades every direction), they not only liberate themselves from the fear of life and death, but also enable others to do so. 


Another verse from Guru Granth Sahib describes human relationship with God in this way: If you take one step towards God,​
God takes twenty steps towards you. ​God wants us to take the first step, like a parent wanting their child to take the first step, the child who is unsure, nearly falling, unsteady, frightened, concerned, perhaps upset C and the parent is aware and sensitive, yet waits, ready, with open arms to receive C similarly God encourages us to take the first step and then takes twenty steps towards us, twenty more than we do, bestowing on us love, compassion, warmth, joy and goodness in abundance. 


The fifth Guru Arjan says: My True Lord, I've come to seek your shelter.​
Grant me the joy and glory of the Holy Name and dispel my anxiety.​
I know no other shelter, exhausted I prostrate at your door.​
Pardon my sins, I am without goodness, save me my Lord, with your grace.​
You are the forgiver, ever merciful, the support of us all.​
Nanak, the servant implores, save me this turn [this life]. (GGS, p. 713) ​Human life is the only turn, the only opportunity to turn towards God and to break the cycle of birth and death. Turning to God is not directional as westward, eastward, northward or southward but it is rekindling the inner light, hearing the inner voice and letting our spiritual selves be themselves. You may have heard about the story of Guru Nanak and the turning to Mecca. It is said that during the course of his travels, Guru Nanak visited the holy city of Mecca. One evening, as he was lying on the floor resting, an imam came rushing angrily towards him and shouted, "Why are your feet towards the place of God?" Guru Nanak humbly remarked, "Please put my feet where God is not." At this the imam furiously caught Guru Nanak's feet and started turning them away from the direction of the Kaaba, but wherever he turned them, the Kaaba was there. The imam realized his mistake and understood the meaning behind Guru Nanak's words. 

There is a similar story about his visit to Haridwar, a Hindu place of pilgrimage. There he saw one morning some pundits standing in the river Ganges; they were turned to the east, facing the sun, and were throwing water towards the sun. Guru Nanak turned in the opposite direction, towards the west and began to throw water. The pundits asked him, mocking him about his ignorance, "What are you doing?" He responded, "Please tell me first what you are doing." They replied, "We are giving water to our ancestors who may be thirsty". Guru Nanak then answered, "I am watering my fields which are three hundred miles to the west." They then said, "How can water reach your fields so far away?" Guru Nanak replied, "How can water reach your ancestors?" 
In this way Guru Nanak made them think about their ritual actions and taught them the value of developing understanding and closeness to God through an active pious life. 
In the Sikh way there are many references to Godward orientation. A Gurmukh literally means a person who faces towards God, who looks to God and leads his or her life in a way which pleases God. Sikhs are encouraged to be Gurmukh rather than Manmukh. Manmukh people are selfish, usually self-centered and individualistic. A Gurmukh shuns lust, anger, greed, ego and attachment to things and builds on truthfulness, love, compassion, courage and good conduct for good life here and in the hereafter. 

We are reminded by Guru Nanak during our daily prayers that, Lords of the oceans and kings with mountains of wealth​
Are not equal to an ant who never forgets God in its heart. ​We rejoice in the hope that at the end of our mortal lives we may find shelter near the feet of God. The Sikh Gurus were not interested in riches, liberation or being rulers, but sought closeness to God. This sentiment is expressed in the following verse from Guru Granth Sahib: I do not want a kingdom​
I do not want salvation​
I want to remain in love with God. ​Guru Gobind Singh, in his writings "Swayye in Dasam Granth" reinforces the earlier message in this way: Worship the one by worshiping whom​
All pains and sins are removed​
By remembering whom,​
All physical and mental ills get moved. ​Loving one's fellow beings is a necessary part of our responsibility towards God. Guru Gobind Singh reiterated the love of humanity as an essential element of the love of God and as a way to God. He said, I speak the Truth​
Please listen all​
Those who love​
Find God. ​It is through love for our fellow human beings and the whole of God's creation that we find peace in our own lives and peace with others. We should not be afraid of what may happen to us. The Guru has assured us in these words, Why are you afraid, O human!​
The Creator will save you. ​We, as people of faith, are given a sort of a guarantee: that when you lead a spiritual life and pray from the depth of your being, from the depth of your heart, then you will go back home with dignity and respect (to your real home after death, where you came from when you were born), thereby entering the state of bliss. In that state of bliss, there are many blessings, all wishes are fulfilled, all anxieties disappear, pain, sickness and stress are no more, and heavenly music abounds in praise of God in the company of the holy people. This is our hope. Ravidas describes the joy of this new fulfilment in the following verses: There is a place called the City-of-no-Sorrows​
There is no grieving, no one suffers there​
No tax gatherers, no one levies tribute​
No worrying, no sin, no fear or death.​
My friends, I've found myself a wonderful hometown​
Where everything is good, everyone is happy.​
There the sovereignty of the lord is constant,​
All are equal, none second or third.​
It is a populous and famous city. The citizens are wealthy,​
They move as freely as they please,​
No high official of the state impedes them.​
My friends, says Ravidas, the emancipated cobbler,​
Come, be my fellow citizens in this realm. (GGS, p. 345) ​*Charanjit AjitSingh, a Sikh, is a lecturer and writer on Sikhism.*
Turn to God -- Rejoice in Hope: Reflections from the Sikh Tradition


----------

